# welcome to galactic



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

As many of us he has lived on both sides of the fence. Mabuhay kaibigan


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

lefties43332 said:


> As many of us he has lived on both sides of the fence. Mabuhay kaibigan


Thank you kind Sir.

Mabuhay!


----------

